# Can I just pickup rhinestones from a craft store and just iron them on?



## restnhim1 (Feb 23, 2010)

new to screenprinting and got an order to do screening with rinestones on it. i've tried to find someone locally to put the stones on after i screen it and no luck. dont have a heat press and have never done it before anyway. does anyone know if i can just pick up some rinestones at a craft store and iron them on? that may seem silly but i dont know what else to do at this point. i dont have enough time to send it off to have it done elsewhere. thanks
brandon


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Make sure the are hotfix stones - You also need to make sure that the ink used for screen printing is made to take the heat press or you add the chemical to make the ink able to take the heat press.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You could also get a hot fix rhinestone wand. 

Amazon.com: BeJeweler Pro / Professional Swarovski Hotfix Rhinestone Applicator Kit / Embellishment Tool + 210 pcs #2028 Crystal Hotfix: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## restnhim1 (Feb 23, 2010)

hey thanks scott for taking my call. huge help!!!


----------

